# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Vlorë: Atentat me dinamit, vritet gjykatësi Skerdilajd Konomi

## ilia spiro

VLORË-Sot paradite në qytetin e Vlorës një automjet ka shpërthyer me forcë duke vrare gjyqtarin e Gjykates se Vlores, Skerdilajd Konomi, 33 vjec, baba i 2 femijeve te mitur. Gjyqtar prej vitit 2004 në Vlorë, Skerdilajd Konomi sot ishte dule levizur me benzin e tij në bulevardin Vlorë-Skelë kur automjeti ka shpërthyer më fuqi të madhe. Në vendngjarje trupi u gjet i coptuar. Policia hedh dyshimet se shperthimi ka qënë i telekomanduar dhe nis hetime intensive. Nis hetimi mbi dosjet që po gjykonte Konomi. Ngjarja, sjell reagimet e para. Presidenti Topi e cilësoi sulm mafioz dhe antetat ngjarjen e sotme. 

SPAHIU: EKZEKUTIM TERRORIST, AUTORET TE VIHEN PARA DREJTESISE
Ora 11:28 Nënkryetari i Këshillit të Lartë të Drejtësisë, Kreshnik Spahiu e quajti ekzekutim terrorist atentatin ndaj gjyqtarit Konomi. Duke i shprehur ngushëllimet në emër të KLD-së, familjes së gjyqtarit, baba i dy fëmijëve 4 vjeç dhe 1 vjeç, Spahiu dha konsideratat më të larta për detyrën e tij si gjyqtar i diplomuar në magjistraturë ne 2004 dhe një nga prurjet e reja më të mira dhe më cilësore të kësaj gjenerate. 

Dënoj publikisht dhunën ndaj gjyqtarëve nëpërmjet këtij ekzekutimi terrorist, i cili nuk ndodhë dhe nuk duhet të ndodhë në asnjë vend ku funksionon rendi dhe siguria.- vazhdoi më tej nënkryetari i KLD-së.

Zoti Spahiu nënvizoi se Ky akt është në vazhdën e disa atentateve dhe veprave të dhunshme kundër gjyqësorit përgjatë viteve të fundit, duke përbërë një rast të paprecedentë që nga koha e Ismail Qemalit, ku tentohet dhunshëm dhe merret jeta e një funksionari publik. Shqipëria synon të jetë në udhën drejt Bashkimit Europian dhe jo në Sicilinë e 50 viteve më parë ku drejtësia gjunjëzohej përballë veprave mafioze dhe krimit të organizuar. Një shtet ligjor, i cili nuk garanton jetën e gjyqtarëve nuk mund  të garantojë jetën e qytetarëve të thjeshtë dhe të japë garaci për dhënien e drejtësisë nga ata që kercënohen me jetë"  

Duke kërkuar që drejtësia të vendosë sa më parë autorët përpara ligjit Spahiu i bëri thirrje shtetit të reflektojë në këtë pikë dhe të marrë masa për mbrojtjen e jetës së gjyqtarëve. 

POLICIA E VLORËS: PO PUNOJMË PËR ZBARDHJEN E VRASJES
Ora 11:00-Policia e Vlorës njoftoi se po punon ka bërë të ditur se po punon gjatë për dokumentin e plotë ligjor të kësaj ngjarjeje dhe zbardhjen e plotë të saj. 
Në lidhje me këtë ngjarje Drejtoria e Policisë së Qarkut Vlorë është duke bashkëpunuar ngushtë me Prokurorinë e Rrethit Gjyqësor Vlorë, me Prokurorinë e Krimeve të Rënda Tiranë dhe me ekspertët më të mirë nga Drejtoria e Përgjithshme të Policisë së Shtetit të cilët kanë mbërritur në vendngjarje. 

Policia konfirmoi se sot paradite në rrugën e bulevardit kryesor Vlorë-Skelë në afërsi të Tirana Bank ka ndodhur një shpërthim. Menjëherë në vendngjarje kanë shkuar të gjitha shërbimet e Policisë së Shtetit si dhe të repartit zjarrfikës. Nga hetimet e para ka rezultuar se shpërthimi ka ndodhur në automjetin tip Mercedes-Benz 250 me targa VL 6383 B, ngjyrë e zezë. Nga shpërthimi i ndodhur është demtuar rëndë drejtuesi i tij, pronari i automjetit shtetasi:Skerdilajd Fotaq Konomi, vjec 33, lindur dhe banues në Vlorë me profesion Gjyqtar në Gjykatën e Rrethit Gjyqësor Vlorë; i cili është transportuar me urgjencë në Spitalin Rajonal të Vlorës ku dhe ka ndërruar jetë. Policia njofton se nga shpërthimi nuk ka persona të tjerë të dëmtuar. 

TOPI: AKT MAFIOZ NDAJ SISTEMIT TË DREJTËSISË
Ora 10:30-Një orë pas vrasjes, Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi dënoi ashpër aktin kriminal që ndodhi sot në Vlorë kundër gjyqtarit Skerdilajd Konomi. 

Në një njoftim për shtyp, Kreu i Shtetit e cilësoi vrasjen, sulm mafioz ndaj vetë sistemit të drejtësisë. 
Ky sulm mafioz dhe brutal, që mori jetën e gjyqtarit, është një atentat ndaj sistemit të drejtësisë, shtetit ligjor dhe demokracisë në Shqipëri. Atentati ndaj një gjyqtari përbën kërcënim për shoqërinë dhe institucionet e shtetit. 
Presidenti i shprehu ngushëllimet e thella familjes Konomi dhe njëherësh u kërkon të gjitha autoriteteve përgjegjëse për hetimin e ngjarjes kriminale, të veprojnë me përkushtim e vendosmëri për zbulimin dhe dënimin e merituar të autorëve. 

TVNEWS24 IMAZHE NGA VENDGJARJA
O9:40-TVNews24 siguron nga vendgjarja imazhet me te fundit te shperthimit te automjetit si pasoje e te cilit u vra gjyqtari Skerdilajd Konomi.

ATENTAT ME EKSPLOZIV, VRITET GJYQTARI I VLORES
Ora 09:30-Sot paradite në qytetin e Vlorës një automjet ka shpërthyer fuqishëm nga ku si pasoje ka gjetur vdekjen, gjyqtari i Gjykates se Vlores, Skerdilajd Konomi.
Ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth orës 09:20 minuta në qendër të Vlorës, pergjate bulevardit Vlore-Skele, në afërsi të godinës së shkollës Industriale, zonë kjo shumë e populluar. Permasat e ngjarjes moren permasa dhe me te medha kur pak minuta pas atentatit u zbulua se viktime kishte mbetur shtetasi, Skerdilajd Konomi, 33-vjec, me profesion, gjyqtar. 
Policia dyshon se vdekja dhe shkaterrimi i makines një benz 250 me targa VL 6383 B ka ndodhur nga nje sasi eksplozivi qe mund te kete qene i telekomanduar, pasi makina para se te shperthente ka qene ne levizje ne drejtimin Vlore-Skele. Hetimet do te zbardhin nese eksplozivi qe dyshohet se ishte i llojit, tritol, ishte vendosur ne automjet apo ne celularin e gjyqtarit. Nje celular eshte gjetur jashte automjetit dhe po hetohet nese shperthimi ishte komanduar nepermjet tij.

Policia ka nisur dhe lidhur me dosjet me te fundit qe gjyqtari kishte ne duar.

Ngjarja e rende shokoi shume kalimtare dhe drejtues automjetesh qe ndodheshin ne vendgjarje. 

Skerdilajd Konomi punonte në Vlorë si gjyqtar prej vitit 2006. 
Me vendim Nr. 189, datë 28.03.2006, në bazë të Kushtetutës. Këshilli i Lartë i Drejtësisë ka transferuar në Vlorë gjyqtarin e Gjykatës së Rrethit Gjyqësor Fier, Skerdilajd Konomi. 

(s.g/d.b/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Prudence

i ziu me boje.sa keq.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Xhungel  :i terbuar:

----------


## ilia spiro

BERISHA: AUTORET PARA DREJTESISE 
Ora 12: 50 Kryeministri Berisha dënon “me ashpërsinë më të madhe aktin e shëmtuar kriminal” që mori jetën e gjyqtarit Skerdilajd Konomi, në qendër të qytetit të Vlorës dhe kërkon vendosjen sa më parë të organizatorëve dhe autorëve të krimit para ligjit. 
“Duke shprehur ngushëllimet dhe solidaritetin e tij, si dhe të qeverisë, ndaj familjes Konomi dhe të trupës gjyqësore të vendit, Kryeministri Berisha kërkon nga organet kompetente gjetjen dhe vendosjen para ligjit të autorëve dhe organizatorëve të këtij akti mizor. “- thuhet në njoftimin për shtyp të shpërndarë para pak minutash nga kryeministria. 

(balkanweb)

----------


## goldian

ca behet ne kete vend aman kete muaj vetem vrasje po lexojme.
e tmerrshme zot ca po heq ai vend

----------


## puroshkodran



----------


## illyrian rex

Tmerr !!!!!!!!!!!

Policia shqiptare duhet te levize cdo gur te mundshem dhe te vie deri te kapja e atentatoreve. Te ofrohen 1 milion euro per informatat rreth ketij grupi mafioz. Te kapen nji e nga nji ata bij kurvash e te trajtohen ne ate menyre qe mos t'i shkoj askujt mendja qe te ngre dore here tjeter mbi institucionet e atij vendi.

Dyshoj se keto atentate vijne si pasoje e kapjes se disa mafiozeve te medhenj italian nga ana e policise dhe drejtesise se Vlores/Shqiperise.

Baba i dy femijeve, i djegur per se gjalli...tmerr!

----------


## _MALSORI_

gjynah..megjithese mund ti kete hy ne hak ndonjerit nuk eshte burreri kjo qe kan bere...gjithsesi  kjo eshte jeta...

----------


## illyrian rex

Tung malsor.

Nuk besoj se behet fjale per hyrje ne hak ndonje qytetari te rendomte per vet faktin se nje qytetar i rendomte nuk ka mundesi qe te organizoj nje atentat te ketij niveli. Ne rastin me ekstrem do te hakmirrej me thike apo arme personale.

Ky eshte nje atentat tipik mafioz i pregaditur mire dhe me gjakftoftesi. Bombe me teledirigjim ne makine dhe eksplodim i saj mu ne zemer te Vlores. Duket si sulm hakmarres dhe dergim i ndonje mesazhi te forte!

Mund te jem edhe gabim, por ky eshte mendimi im i pare per kete ngjarje te trishtuar.

----------


## Geri Tr

> Tung malsor.
> 
> Nuk besoj se behet fjale per hyrje ne hak ndonje qytetari te rendomte per vet faktin se nje qytetar i rendomte nuk ka mundesi qe te organizoj nje atentat te ketij niveli. Ne rastin me ekstrem do te hakmirrej me thike apo arme personale.
> 
> Ky eshte nje atentat tipik mafioz i pregaditur mire dhe me gjakftoftesi. Bombe me teledirigjim ne makine dhe eksplodim i saj mu ne zemer te Vlores. Duket si sulm hakmarres dhe dergim i ndonje mesazhi te forte!
> 
> Mund te jem edhe gabim, por ky eshte mendimi im i pare per kete ngjarje te trishtuar.


Ke plotesisht te drejte,por mos u habit nese autori mbetet enigme,mafia vepron ne menyre te nderlidhur me te gjitha organet shteterore dhe institucionet private po ashtu.Gjyqtari ka hedhur ne burg personin ''e gabuar''.Larg e shoh diten kur do triumfoje drejtesia,deri tashi kemi triumfim te ujqerve

----------


## Brari

ceshtje pronash do jete..

vlora me bregdetin e saje eshte nen lakmine e super mafies.. 
benet dyfek ne vlore jo shaka..
cdo meter katror aty synohet nga mafie-betoni.
kush ta kapi..ki eshte lajtmotivi i cdo muhabeti e i cdo xerri celularesh..

mjafton te shihen ceshtjet qe ki i ngrati ka pasur ne shqyrtim..dhe del.. dora qe e vrau..
ma merr mendja i ndjeri ne ndonje proces gjiqesor prone.. do i ket trembur ata te bandes hakmarrja qe kan kapur radhimen e tjera vende..
ata jan zoter te vlores durresit e trecerekut te tiranes..

kuptonet se kriemafiozi ed ruc do mundonet mero bazoisht e mustafo chanelloist te thote se eshte argita ne mes..

mirpo poplli atje e di se kush eshte prapa tritol-vensave..

.

ngushellime familjareve te gjykatesit..

.

----------


## illyrian rex

> Ke plotesisht te drejte,por mos u habit nese autori mbetet enigme,mafia vepron ne menyre te nderlidhur me te gjitha organet shteterore dhe institucionet private po ashtu.Gjyqtari ka hedhur ne burg personin ''e gabuar''.Larg e shoh diten kur do triumfoje drejtesia,deri tashi kemi triumfim te ujqerve


E degjova ne videon qe e ka sjelle puroshkodran, ku thuhet se ky eshte atentati i dyte i ketij lloji mbrenda nje kohe te shkurte dhe se autori i atentatit te pare nuk dihet akoma.

Zhgenjim i thelle!!!

Ngushllime familjes dhe miqve!

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

*Fotot e atentatit*

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}



----------


## Endri_

> Tmerr !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Policia shqiptare duhet te levize cdo gur te mundshem dhe te vie deri te kapja e atentatoreve. Te ofrohen 1 milion euro per informatat rreth ketij grupi mafioz. Te kapen nji e nga nji ata bij kurvash e te trajtohen ne ate menyre qe mos t'i shkoj askujt mendja qe te ngre dore here tjeter mbi institucionet e atij vendi.
> 
> Dyshoj se keto atentate vijne si pasoje e kapjes se disa mafiozeve te medhenj italian nga ana e policise dhe drejtesise se Vlores/Shqiperise.
> 
> Baba i dy femijeve, i djegur per se gjalli...tmerr!


Ti dukesh qe realitetin shqiptar e njeh shume pak.

Rrushfetet ndaj gjygjtarve kapin majat e ajsbergut ne shqiperi ,dhe ne kte rast (pa dash te paragjykoj kte te ndjerin) ,mendoj se dikujt mund t'i kete hyre n'hak??   Qytetari kur eshte i pafushiqem te perballoje ekonomikisht nje ceshtje qe e ka te humbur pa u hap akoma dosja (sepse ne thonjeza dikush tjeter ka derdh me mijera euro qe te fitoje nje ceshtje me padrejtesi, ose e ka mikun brenda) atehere qytetari ka 2 zgjidhje ,ose te hakmerret personalisht sepse shtet ska ,ose te heshte? Ne 20 vjet demokraci pjesa me e madhe kane vendosur te heshtin duke u ndjere te pafushiqem ndaj padrejtsive gjygjsore. Ndersa nje pjese e vogel kane vendosur te hakmerren. Kjo eshte shqiperia kur dora e *hekurt* ndaj korrupsionit qe e permendin cdo dite kto palacot ,"cuditerisht" eshte eshte kthyer ne grabitje dhe padrejtesi masive ndaj qytetarve.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Tung malsor.
> 
> Nuk besoj se behet fjale per hyrje ne hak ndonje qytetari te rendomte per vet faktin se nje qytetar i rendomte nuk ka mundesi qe te organizoj nje atentat te ketij niveli. Ne rastin me ekstrem do te hakmirrej me thike apo arme personale.
> 
> Ky eshte nje atentat tipik mafioz i pregaditur mire dhe me gjakftoftesi. Bombe me teledirigjim ne makine dhe eksplodim i saj mu ne zemer te Vlores. Duket si sulm hakmarres dhe dergim i ndonje mesazhi te forte!
> 
> Mund te jem edhe gabim, por ky eshte mendimi im i pare per kete ngjarje te trishtuar.


po edhe keshtu pse ju shkrep ndonjerit ti veje bombe nuk eshte ilirjan..valla pa ngacmuar grenxen ajo nuk te kafshon..

te jet ndonje tip si mikele placido nuk e besoj..as  e tipit silvia kondi jo se jo..

me keq me vjen tek menyra e aktit te kryer..nese ke gje me dike dili ballas dhe vraje..kjo eshte trimeria..kjo menyre eshte burracakeri..dhe laberia nuk i ka keto lloj burracakerish...

----------


## Brari

pash videon tani..

tmerr.. indiferentizmi i miletit..
ai mund te shpetohej.. te nxirrej shpejt e te largohej nga makina..e te ekspozohej ne ajer te paster e pastaj mjeket te benin dicka..
mirpo te gjithe vijn si pordha neper brek e vetem njeri mundohet ta largoje apo te hedh uje.. kurse disa vijn rrotull sic duket te binden se.. u kry bac.. vrasja.. pra rrini te qete o porositesa..

turp i madh..

e lan te digjej.. 

.

----------


## illyrian rex

> Ti dukesh qe realitetin shqiptar e njeh shume pak.
> 
> Rrushfetet ndaj gjygjtarve kapin majat e ajsbergut ne shqiperi ,dhe ne kte rast (pa dash te paragjykoj kte te ndjerin) ,mendoj se dikujt mund t'i kete hyre n'hak??   Qytetari kur eshte i pafushiqem te perballoje ekonomikisht nje ceshtje qe e ka te humbur pa u hap akoma dosja (sepse ne thonjeza dikush tjeter ka derdh me mijera euro qe te fitoje nje ceshtje me padrejtesi, ose e ka mikun brenda) atehere qytetari ka 2 zgjidhje ,ose te hakmerret personalisht sepse shtet ska ,ose te heshte? Ne 20 vjet demokraci pjesa me e madhe kane vendosur te heshtin duke u ndjere te pafushiqem ndaj padrejtsive gjygjsore. Ndersa nje pjese e vogel kane vendosur te hakmerren. Kjo eshte shqiperia kur dora e *hekurt* ndaj korrupsionit eshte kthyer ne grabitje dhe padrejtesi masive ndaj qytetarve.


Realitetin shqiptar e njoh por jo ne ate mase sa e njihni ju qe jetoni atje, kjo eshte shume normale besoj. Gjithashtu e di se mafia i ka pasur gjithmone rrenjet thelle ne institucionet e atjeshme. Korrupsioni gati gati sa nuk ka kalu ne legalizim te hapur.

Me arestimin e disa bossave te mafise italiane dhe kelyshve te tyre (nje arrestim i tille ka ndodhe edhe para dy muajsh) e kisha ndryshu pak kete pershtypje dhe me ishte kriju pershtypja se dicka po fillon qe te levize ne te mire te zbatimit te ligjit.

Them se nuk me duket akt hakmarres nga nje qytetar i thjeshte i djegur nga drejtesia per shkak te menyres se atentatit. Ky lloj i atentatit nuk me duket i zakonshem per keto raste. Me shume duket si atentat i nje grupi te mireorganizuar kriminal/mafioz. Une e ti nuk kemi dijeni, materiale dhe aftesi per te kryer nje atentat te tille...arma personale do te ishte opsion i pare dhe i vetem.

Po e perseris, nuk eshte qellimi im te shes mend apo te bej ekspertin e forenzikes...por nje mendim i pare.

----------


## illyrian rex

> _po edhe keshtu pse ju shkrep ndonjerit ti veje bombe nuk eshte ilirjan..valla pa ngacmuar grenxen ajo nuk te kafshon..
> _
> te jet ndonje tip si mikele placido nuk e besoj..as  e tipit silvia kondi jo se jo..
> 
> me keq me vjen tek menyra e aktit te kryer..nese ke gje me dike dili ballas dhe vraje..kjo eshte trimeria..kjo menyre eshte burracakeri..dhe laberia nuk i ka keto lloj burracakerish...


Nuk e mendova ashtu malsor.

Rasti duket te jete hakmarrje e paster padyshim, por problemi qendron se a eshte hakmarrje nga nje qytetar vlonjat qe eshte djegur nga drejtesia dhe insitucionet apo eshte hakmarrje e kryer nga ana e mafiozeve te ndetimit, droges, trafikimin apo i te gjithave bashke.

----------


## drague

:sarkastik: Konomi ka qene gjykates ne procesin e Bollanos.

e habitshme qe e sjell lajmin Spiro

----------

